# Boot animations that will work with CM10?



## psufan5 (Jul 15, 2011)

Is there a good link for any? Kinda dont want a CM9 boot animation


----------



## pray59 (Aug 26, 2011)

I know there are a couple at xda under the verizon gs3 themes forum, I installed the dolby coutdown one, is cooler than that blue CM9.


----------



## droidxuser123 (Jul 26, 2011)

pray59 said:


> I know there are a couple at xda under the verizon gs3 themes forum, I installed the dolby coutdown one, is cooler than that blue CM9.


will other SG3 bootanimations work or does it have to be specific to the vzws3

id like to try this one


----------

